
There is no reason why a $1,000 Chromebook should exist - ralmidani
https://www.androidauthority.com/expensive-chromebooks-811847
======
AdmiralAsshat
Chromebook Pixels have traditionally been very good _Linux_ laptops due to
their hardware compatibility with ChromeOS's underlying kernel, beefy specs,
and relative ease with which their regular distro can be wiped out. Even
hybrid ChromeOS+Linux chroots via crouton can give the sometimes-developer
enough leeway to get work done.

So that was my use-case.

The other use-case would be someone who wants the minimal functionality of a
Chromebook, but wants one that will last for as many years as a Macbook.

------
zeveb
I can only think of one reason for it to exist: as a reasonable Linux laptop.
But I don't think that it _is_ that. So I agree with the article: why would I
pay that much to run a third-rate OS?

I'd love to get something _like_ the Pixelbook, but capable of easily running
Debian.

